# First In Compton



## exodus (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone catch it? I wanted to see it but was on shift... Anyone happen to have a stream of it?


----------



## atropine (Oct 1, 2009)

Great show, waite! did they mention if the medics had any two year degreeslol, or that tatoos where frowned upon, well I guess we can see how the dual role status is the best system in the world.^_^


----------



## exodus (Oct 1, 2009)

exodus said:


> Anyone catch it? I wanted to see it but was on shift... Anyone happen to have a stream of it?



Found online streams! Look at first post, two episodes up now, watching now.

http://www.bet.com/OnTV/BETShows/firstin/firstin_video.htm??Referrer={F538EA1D-1840-40AB-81F4-05B7066C33A8}


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## exodus (Oct 1, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Thanks for the link!



No problem, can a mod add the links in my first post? And *yes* this is a legal stream, it's on the networks website.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ouch! 3 minutes into the second one. No c-spine? Can Cal. madics r/o c-spine in the field?


----------



## exodus (Oct 1, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Ouch! 3 minutes into the second one. No c-spine? Can Cal. madics r/o c-spine in the field?



It sounded like her complaint was abd pain with pregnancy. And her car didn't look too bad. So that's probably why. And I'm pretty sure medics can ro c spine.

EDIT: Haha, they did the arm drop test in the second one... I wonder how long until some arm chair expert calls it abuse.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2009)

exodus said:


> EDIT: Haha, they did the arm drop test in the second one... I wonder how long until some arm chair expert calls it abuse.



Annnnnnnnnd................go! Timer is running. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Great show though!


----------



## exodus (Oct 2, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Annnnnnnnnd................go! Timer is running.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Great show though!



I liked it actually! Nice seeing some realistic stuff every once in a while.

EDIT: It's also First In: Compton ... Makes me wonder if they're going to go the 'beach patrol' route and do lots of cities?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 2, 2009)

exodus said:


> EDIT: It's also First In: Compton ... Makes me wonder if they're going to go the 'beach patrol' route and do lots of cities?



Maybe. That would be cool. (Although it could be not so cool also) I'd like to see Seattle or SD.


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice show, except, it shows some things that shouldn't be on camera. Not anything related to the calls they go on. In the first episode, it looked like the "ambulance operator" blew through a red light at a high speed and the Battalion Chief was using his cell phone while driving.

When going code, I generally like to make a complete stop at a red light and proceed at a safe speed(10-15 mph). The cellphone usage, in my opinion, is just irresponsible. We are exempt, however, one must think of public opinion.

I see that stuff everyday at work, nothing new to me.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 2, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what an "ambulance operator" is in Compton and why the narrator felt like saying it so often?


----------



## atropine (Oct 2, 2009)

It is just that, they are emt-B's that operate BLS ambulance. I believe they are contracted through a private company, but are stationed out of the fire house.


----------



## frdude1000 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wonder how they work in those little type 2 vanbulances!!! :wacko:


----------



## VCEMT (Oct 4, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> I wonder how they work in those little type 2 vanbulances!!! :wacko:



Crouched down. I'll work in a "vanbulance" over them big U-Hauls.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 4, 2009)

Did that cop flattening the PCP user not strike anyone as being a little unprofessional. Not that I wanna get into an argument about the reality of being a cop on the street of compton but from a publicity point of view, I would have thought that the department wouldn't wanna show that. Isn't it sort of ...illegal...or something to be punching people when you have all that other gear you could hurt them with?


----------



## ollie (Oct 11, 2009)

just saw the first 3 episodes omg this show is cool wish they had one for other areas but its cool they got one for SO CAL YAY


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 11, 2009)

atropine said:


> Great show, waite! did they mention if the medics had any two year degreeslol, or that tatoos where frowned upon, well I guess we can see how the dual role status is the best system in the world.^_^



Page me when LA County protocols start becoming anything close to progressive. Hell, page me when LA County paramedics stop being required to make base hospital contact for anything more serious than a stubbed toe.


----------



## vpemti (Oct 11, 2009)

maybe because its a rather new venture? not quite sure. but its not private some large socal departments have found it to be more productive. (glendale, compton, long beach) plus the a/o's get paid w/ great benefits while gaining their emt exp, learning station duties and operations and setting them on the right path to become a ff.


----------



## Cory (Oct 11, 2009)

GRRR the videos won't play on my computer 

Looks like a great show


----------



## 46Young (Oct 12, 2009)

Check out this thread on FH.com 
http://forums.firehouse.com/showthread.php?t=110833
None other than Marcel, the BC on the show weighs in and answers questions about the show. He begins at post #23, username upnsmk.


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 13, 2009)

vpemti said:


> maybe because its a rather new venture? not quite sure. but its not private some large socal departments have found it to be more productive. (glendale, compton, long beach) plus the a/o's get paid w/ great benefits while gaining their emt exp, learning station duties and operations and setting them on the right path to become a ff.



LOL at great pay and benefits, man those guys get paid almost nothing. It is a good way to get involved if you want to go the fire route. I believe LB hires a lot of their AO's. Huntington Beach has a program as well. Depending on the dept. the duties can vary, when I applied 3 years ago for LB the AO's handled calls that were triaged as BLS and would respond to others if no ALS units were available.


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Page me when LA County protocols start becoming anything close to progressive. Hell, page me when LA County paramedics stop being required to make base hospital contact for anything more serious than a stubbed toe.



Considered yourself paged, don't be a hater man, those who can't try to go to med school.^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2009)

So what "progressive" treatment protocols has LA County implented? 

Oh, and there is no "try" with me going to medical school. You can't "try" to get into a school that you're already in at.


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> So what "progressive" treatment protocols has LA County implented?
> 
> Oh, and there is no "try" with me going to medical school. You can't "try" to get into a school that you're already in at.



Duse if your in med school what do you care what LA County fire does or doesn't do? I mean your going to have a real career here pretty soon so who cares, besides LA City is where its at not county


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2009)

How do I know about So. Cal. EMS? Maybe because I worked in Southern California during my undergrad and understand how EMS in California works. Here's a hint. Los Angeles County Local Emergency Medical Services Authority ("Los Angeles EMS") sets the protocol for the entire county. The vast majority of emergency EMS response in LA County is done by the respective fire departments. Except in rare and special circumstances (e.g. EMS in Catalina Island) everyone in LA plays by the same rule book (again, note, fire departments paramedics run the vast majority of 911 calls in LA County regardless of who transports). 

Oh, and if you could name something that's being done progressive in LA County in terms of EMS, you would have listed it. Thanks for playing. 

Why do I care? Maybe because I have an interest in prehospital care? Maybe because I'm sick and tired of the rape of EMS in California by agencies who thinks that they're the best darn thing since sliced bread besides not being trusted enough to run calls without being required to contact a base hospital (despite insanely short transport times) nor read 12 leads.


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

Why do I care? Maybe because I have an interest in prehospital care? Maybe because I'm sick and tired of the rape of EMS in California by agencies who thinks that they're the best darn thing since sliced bread besides not being trusted enough to run calls without being required to contact a base hospital (despite insanely short transport times) nor read 12 leads.[/QUOTE]

What are you talking about we fire guys are the best thing since sliced bread, where elese can you make more than the mayor or city manager without going to college.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2009)

It's interesting that a show about the Compton FD has enjoyed way better reviews than the Trauma show. Interesting that the First In show is pretty much reality, what really goes on, and interests the public. NBC needed to embellish heavily and create outlandish situations while adding soap opera type drama to the Trauma show have any chance of capturing a decent audience. 

I figured out pretty early that EMS, in reality, is not sexy, and is mostly comfort care. As such, it's pretty boring throughout most of the country. My time in Queens was, at times, like the EMS side of the Compton show. But that was only a small portion of jobs that we regularly ran. The rest of it was pretty routine and boring.

Oh yeah, around here starting RRT's make around 60k, ASN's make around 50k, and my base + incentives + night differential puts me at around 69k. That's more than some accountants and attorney's make around here. Just for kicks and giggles, I divided the 69k by 56 hours/wk then 52 weeks/yr. It's 23.69/hr. If I were only working 40 hours/wk it would be only 49275/yr, roughly the same as a new RN. But, some of those hours are spent exercising, cooking/eating dinner with my brothers and sisters, and sleeping. So, the 40 hour vs 56 hour comparison isn't accurate after all. I was making over 32/hr as a single role medic in NYC before I left, making around 65k/yr, only 5 grand or so less than an RN. The protocols at the FRD are more progressive than those in NYC.


----------



## atropine (Oct 14, 2009)

I am telling you 46 this is the best gig in the world and those who can't cut teach or go on to med school^_^


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2009)

Really? After all, anyone can just waltz into medical school, rihgt? So what was your MCAT score broken down by subsection? Oh, and please provide a screen shot of what your score as evidence and I'd happily provide a screen shot of my score.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Really? After all, anyone can just waltz into medical school, rihgt? So what was your MCAT score broken down by subsection? Oh, and please provide a screen shot of what your score as evidence and I'd happily provide a screen shot of my score.



I'm not trying to be a tool when I say this, but I feel sorry for doctors nowadays. You basically go to school FT for like 8 years or so, then slave away making 50k gor so to start your residency, then a fellowship, then whatever else you need for your chosen specialty. With paying back loans and such, you're really not making any real money until you're 35 or so. You're a better man than I. 

I have the utmost respect for those who have dedicated their lives to be able to do what they do, but it isn't for me. I can't see studying night and day, and not having much of a social life for that many years for what used to be quite a lucrative field. I wouldn't want to deal with the tort, poor medicare/medicaid/private insurance reimbursement rates, or prohibitively expensive malpractice insurance. From what I've been told, it's much more difficult to make a lucrative career as a doctor than it used to be.

I'm quite happy doing what I do - having a kick *** job, well paid, plenty of time off for family time, recreation, or school if I so choose. 

I spent my twenties tending bar, bouncing, going on a four month road trip to Cali, Vegas, Phoenix, and Hawaii (at 22 y/o) paying my way by selling sunglasses, doing EMS in NYC, partying plenty, and then settling down and starting a family. I'm happy not being a millionare and not having to sacrifice my younger years to be one. 

Although, now that I think about it, I'm going to buy a house next year. Median home prices are around 200k. Nice cheap mortgage is expected. I'll make extra payments. as I'm basically saving 3 dollars to every one that I pay into the principal (front loaded interest and all, check out the amortization scale). I'll then tap the equity when the market rises and buy another house or two to rent. I think that I'll go through the military, since they guarantee the rent. Plenty of military around here. I'll make my first million that way.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 14, 2009)

46Young said:


> I'm quite happy doing what I do - having a kick *** job, well paid, plenty of time off for family time, recreation, or school if I so choose.



...and that's what's important. There's nothing worse than someone who hates their profession (regardless of what it may be).


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> ...and that's what's important. There's nothing worse than someone who hates their profession (regardless of what it may be).



That's what I'm saying. I think that a doctor should be filthy rich for what they have to go through, the sacrifices that they've chose to make. Not having to deal with tort, lousy reimbursememt and such.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 14, 2009)

Atropine is just trolling with his smileys, as he is wont to do as of late. Don't let it get to ya. ^_^


----------



## 46Young (Oct 14, 2009)

Just saw the new episode tonight. PT on duty, Marcel saying that they're having fun all day, that's what I'm talking about! That BS with the wife that he's dealing with, I've been there too. Good thing I make enough that she doesn't have to work if she doesn't want to.

As far as fatalities (that reminds me of the youtube video clubbin techniques 101, check it out) we can't always be there in time to help. There's only so much we can do, and we can't let personal emotions beat us up. You won't last.


----------



## atropine (Oct 15, 2009)

46 this is a grerat show really depicts the perfect job in the world. Thos who can't keep trying youll get there one day.


----------



## atropine (Oct 28, 2009)

New episode tonight, Fire base rules


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 29, 2009)

atropine said:


> New episode tonight, Fire base rules



Fire base rule?


----------



## eveningsky339 (Oct 29, 2009)

This is one of the best shows I've seen in a while, it certainly draws you in and it's very well-made.

In principal, I don't see a problem with firefighters working as dual-role medics and handling EMS situations.  But in reality, I don't want some firefighter answering _my_ 911's.  



JPINFV said:


> Fire base rule?



Oh man, never gets old, never...


----------



## Melclin (Oct 29, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHA, Oh JP, you are such a nerd. I love it. 

I miss those 8-bit explosions. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsWFFuYZYI


----------



## EMTim (Oct 31, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> How do I know about So. Cal. EMS? Maybe because I worked in Southern California during my undergrad and understand how EMS in California works. Here's a hint. Los Angeles County Local Emergency Medical Services Authority ("Los Angeles EMS") sets the protocol for the entire county. The vast majority of emergency EMS response in LA County is done by the respective fire departments. Except in rare and special circumstances (e.g. EMS in Catalina Island) everyone in LA plays by the same rule book (again, note, fire departments paramedics run the vast majority of 911 calls in LA County regardless of who transports).
> 
> Oh, and if you could name something that's being done progressive in LA County in terms of EMS, you would have listed it. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Why do I care? Maybe because I have an interest in prehospital care? Maybe because I'm sick and tired of the rape of EMS in California by agencies who thinks that they're the best darn thing since sliced bread besides not being trusted enough to run calls without being required to contact a base hospital (despite insanely short transport times) nor read 12 leads.



I agree with you in some respects, but you don't know the system entirely.  LA City FD operates under SFTP's (standing field treatment protocols), which allows them to forego base hospital contact and just call in protocol runs to the destination hospital....basically a 'heads up' call on what would be a 'base contact required' c/c for any other provider.  example:  rescue XX with an M4 protocol run, ETA 10 minutes.

The only progressive policy change in LA County vs. National standards has been the doses of NTG based on systolic pressure in CHF crisis (which can be done prior to base).  With no lasix available and CPAP just now being implemented throughout the county (but still in the scope), increased doses of nitrates are what keep these people alive.  

But yea, for the most part, LA County policy/scope is pretty limited and is a disservice to patients in outlying areas of the county.  



Oh and the show is great!  I DVR and watch it when I can every week.


----------



## nubi2probi (Dec 5, 2009)

been looking to catch this show for so long, thx for the link! h34r:


----------

